# Milk pails



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the difference between these buckets other than price?
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3328&cat=80&page=1
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=DQBS375XRR338JTTT65P4W6J9645D571&pf_id=16034

6 qt. at Hoegger's is $32.75, at Jeffer's 6 qt. $11.82

I understand that one is dairy grade, what does that mean? Will the cheaper one work just as well?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just bought the one from jeffers --- so far so good. Kind of tall since i am use to a kitchen Pot, but other then that it works.


I think the other one maybe wider and thicker ---- but I know others who have used the ones from jeffers with no issues.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, you are right, Stacey...the one from Hoeggers is a lot more heavy duty and is shorter and wider (which might matter if you had a reeeeallly short goat) but there is no reason not to use the ones from jeffers...and it is much more economical...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i bought two 2 quart stainless steel buckets for 3 bucks each.
there supposed to be used for dog kennels for water when you travel but they are perfect size

i'll find out where i bought them from


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have bought a 2 qt. from Hoegger's but we bought the Stainless steel one and we have bought another one from Lehman's Hardware since we live really close to Lehman's Hardware in Kidron, Ohio.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i got my pails at petsuppliesdelivered.com

they have 2,6,9,and 13 qt sizes
and the prices are (respectively) 3.69,7.65,10.99,12.98


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you SO much, you guys rock!! :hi5: That saves a LOT of money!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

your welcome.. the little ones i have fit perfectly under my little goats and most of my goats fill it up most of the way, so i can sanitize the bucket in between does


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

The Jeffers link doesn't work for me but I just wanted to point out that the cheaper buckets/pails have the rolled edges. That means that water can get up into the edge and potentially rust. That's why the non-rolled edge pails are so much more expensive.

I, personally, have the cheap ones and am perfectly happy (thus far). I just dry under the edges after taking them out of the dishwasher and make sure they sit upright as soon as the dishwasher is done so water doesn't collect under the rim.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The jeffers link didn't work for me but I've seen their buckets before. The Jeffers ones are made from a cheaper stainless, the hoeggers are a much better stainless.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I spent a lot of money onn my milk pail I have the straight sided one that comes with two different lids. But i love it. it has a crecent shaped lid i can milk into to help keep stuff from falling in. and theres also a full lid. The best feature about this bucket is its straigh sides and wide base. its not very tall. but i like it because its harder to knock over. Now if a doe puts her foot on the edge she can tip it, but if she kicks the side of it it scoots rather then tipping over. I also have the strainer that fits into this pail. I have two buckets, i milk into one and i have one set up in the barn with the strainer and the filter, while im milking one doe the milk from the previous doe is straining.
beth


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 3 different size ones from jeffers and am very happy with all of them.
My 2 quart one is on its second season of milking and is still looking great.
I have had no trouble with the rolled edge. :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I plan on getting the ones from Jeffers in my next order. . . . up until now I've just used household items to milk in but I think it's time to "graduate" to the actual milking pails.  I'm going to follow what Cinder does in making sure they are upright after washing so there are no problems with rusting, etc. Can anyone tell me how tall the pails are?? The 2 qt. ones from Jeffers fit under the mini-goats? Most of my girls are in the 19-20 inch range, only one is 21.5.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had wanted to get the stainless pail from Hoeggars, the one with the half moon lid....butttt...at 6 inches high, I would only be able to use it with one of my girls! 3 of my pygmy /nigi does have belly clearance of 7 inches...so not much room for me in there too. At the moment, it's simpler and easier for me to use a "restarant" pie filling pail...snap on lid and it holds 2 quarts as well as being 5 inches tall...I do have a 3qt stainless pail that I strain all the milk into..it's faster too cool in metal than it is in plastic.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

The 2 qt one fits under all my girls just fine.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I never thought os that. I have alpines so dont really have the too tall problem!
beth


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, now don't laugh, but I bought a 3 quart stainless steel mixing bowl at Walmart for 3.97. My current milker (FF) only puts out a half gallon a day, so it works for now.

Jonell


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I got the 2qt and 6qt pails from jeffers. Works great for my girls. Both of them will fit under the goats but of course I have Nubians. Both clean up well to!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The height is an issue for my girls...not so much my nigi, but for Bootsie...nigi/pygmy.... you can see what I mean if you ceck her out on my doe page....she has the length of a nigi but the legs and belly of a pygmy...and no she's not preggy in the pic :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have a goat to try it on yet, but I got one of those 13 quart buckets that lehman's has. Lucky me though, I got it free from a storage place.

One question though, is it possible to make a halfmoon cover for it by cutting a paint bucket lid? Obviously I would buy a clean one that has never been used though.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I use an (empty) plastic commercial mayonnaise bucket  

a) free
b) no joins to go mouldy
c) cleans easily

=]

I wash it out with hot soapy water and then scald it, every day, and bleach it once a week.

Works perfectly


----------

